# transmission code question



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

ALL MIGHTY NERDS OF THIS WEBSITE I CALL TO YOU



what does the 70,71, 31, 32, 50, and 04 and 51 mean in the transmission code !!!


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

DONald trump bump




"your fired"


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

b15 pimp daddy said:


> DONald trump bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herro? any one


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

b15 pimp daddy said:


> Herro? any one



I am not sure why this was moved to this forum.. this question has NOTHING to do specificly with ANY chassis


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Moved to General


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SR20dee said:


> I am not sure why this was moved to this forum.. this question has NOTHING to do specificly with ANY chassis


Question for ya "pimp".....why are you asking about it here if you are on "staff" at b15sentra.net?


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

Timbo said:


> Question for ya "pimp".....why are you asking about it here if you are on "staff" at b15sentra.net?



Being that i am staff.. i still have to gather my own data. I didn't say i was a cheif engineer at nissan .. 

besides. most times when i come over here its becuase im trying to grab the attention of people Who most likely HAVE THE INFORMATION. where as the B15 forum is specifically for owners of the car. 

Obviously you don't know the answer


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SR20dee said:


> Being that i am staff.. i still have to gather my own data. I didn't say i was a cheif engineer at nissan ..
> 
> besides. most times when i come over here its becuase im trying to grab the attention of people Who most likely HAVE THE INFORMATION. where as the B15 forum is specifically for owners of the car.
> 
> Obviously you don't know the answer


Yeah, if I did I would have already answered it. That's one reason why it was moved over to the other section. Not too many people look at the "General" section.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

Timbo said:


> Yeah, if I did I would have already answered it. That's one reason why it was moved over to the other section. Not too many people look at the "General" section.


its allright I am pretty sure there are the same number of hits in the b15 specific forum 

i just didnt want to confuse the children 

that and there is no place for general nissan questions here.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

BUmp.. any one?


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

please.. inquiring monkeys wanna know


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Trans code as in model or computer?

Edit:
I guess you mean in the model code.

I assume it's gear ratio information.

Examples:
RE4F02A
E/N - Automatic
4 - 4 gears
F - FWD transaxle (?)
02 - Might be ratio info
A - Standard open differential

RS5F50V
S - Standard
5 - 5 gears
F - FWD transaxle (?)
50 - Again, might be gear ratio info
V - Viscous limited slip differential

Anyone have a code for a RWD gearbox?


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

BakaSama said:


> Trans code as in model or computer?
> 
> Edit:
> I guess you mean in the model code.
> ...


here is what i have to date. 

R or F= orientation in which the gears spin as opposed to the engine. 

S or E= S is Synchro .. E is electronic.. this section simply outlines how the tranmission changes gears so this specificaly outlines what 

5-4-3= obviously number of gears. 

F / R /W= drive oreintation. i havent gathered what the W is specificly yet. I assume its to denote WARNER.

number here.. = the question  if it is infact gear information what does it say to the person looking at it. 

V / H / A /C... C is the only one I have not figured out.. C is specific to RWD cars. And i would strong doubt that it stands for clutch. I am thinking its more along the lines of countershaft... RWD cars have different codes for the diff that explains its use


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Well the number isn't the total added ratio, at least I don't think so... My guess would be that it probably an entry number on a table.

Then again, it's probably not ratio anyway because I've seen a few RS5F50 with different gear ratios.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

BakaSama said:


> Well the number isn't the total added ratio, at least I don't think so... My guess would be that it probably an entry number on a table.
> 
> Then again, it's probably not ratio anyway because I've seen a few RS5F50 with different gear ratios.



exactly 


I have clued another item in.. looking around the rear differential specs i found simalar model numbers. indicating Reverse rotation and the number again followed by coupling type. in this they note it as distances between yokes in MM. so it is a measurement of some sort. just not sure of what just yet. 

a note for you darn 350z owners.. it looks like you guys share the same rear diff with the 240sx. which means if you have a crap edition ... COUGH COUGH i mean touring edition you could probably swap in a rear from that or something similar (i know personally a few cars who have long gearing and VLSD rear diffs)

For you TURBO nuts.. in 240s. if that swap works it means you could have LONGER GEARING for you turbo'd cars.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

back to the drawing board


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

*R OR F* = R for remote and F for floor (Updated and finalized).. 


*S / E / L* S Indicates special over drive top gear. 

. E and L well im still researching. its a pain in the ass.. 

*5 / 4 / 0* # of gears.. O is CVT

*F / R / W / C* Fwd, RWD, W arner Synchro C - Servo synchro's(wohoo i was right

* the 2 didget NUmbers* Gear-pair center-to-center spacing in mm (distance between mainshaft and countershaft)


*V / C / W / A / B / H* Model type. for rear wheel drive it describes shifter differences ABC types. specifically telling you how the shifter is connected to the tranny.. for the other codes A/H/V/W and so on. it indicates what type of differential the car has. 



*
 REAR differentials*

*R / F* reverse or forward 

*200/ 230 / #* ring gear diameter (approx)

*V / A* Differential coupling. whether it be viscous or open.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

really cool stuff i learned today.. 


I did not know that the SE-R autos had Viscous couplings. 

I cannot beleive to this day that nissan still runs KA24DE engines in there trucks.. 

I cannot Beleive that nissan still uses the same castings and differentials in there new RWD cars as they did in earlier cars.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the QR25DE is replacing the ka24de if I'm not mistaken (for trucks)


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

any estimate on year. as of this year they are still running 2.4's


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

SR20dee said:


> *FINAL GEAR information or the NUmbers* Final gear size in Millimeters. cant really put my finger on why the numbers for the Autos are put in backwards but you can gather that they are the size judging from the amount of teeth and good ole monkey math..


something doesnt sit right with me on this. back to the drawing board..


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

I am still monkeying this.. its getting frustrating.. in the case of the final drive its not mm's its something else.. still looking. its a measurement of something and i just dont know what yet


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

WOOHOO ANOTHER EDIT!!!!! 

In the 240sx and other cars that use fs5w71c transmissions. 

the W or C after RWD a rwd cars number of gears indicates the the gear spacing of 2 and 3 gear. Wide and close respectively. 

thanks z websites


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

wohooo :dumbass: :dumbass: :dumbass: 

http://www.gracieland.org/cars/techtalk/gearing2.html


Ah the break down is simple.. I am an idiot tuner and i am glad this search is finally over. 50 hours.. and boy do i suck.. 

:loser: :loser: :loser: :loser:


----------

